# Imperial Knight Minigame



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Even if this is a rehash of the WD game with all the numbers and damage chart weirdness I never read into, $235 CAD is a god damned steal for this. Rumoured to be full plastic Knight kits, but we'll see what comes with weapon options.










Let's try and keep this thread a bit more positive this time around, yeah? This is a great deal even if it's two identical Knights without scenery. When the LGS gets 'em in at that sweet sweet 20% off G-dubs price I might just have to get some Knightly support!!


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

That's a good deal! I'm liking what GW are doing at the moment


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

Holy shit. That would be unbelievable! Even if they have limited weapon options, this would still be cheaper to buy plus the bits for other weapons than just buying two Knights.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

GW has always been pretty good about giving you a discount when you spend more. Battleforces were the classic case for that, but the Start Collecting boxes that have replaced them, and these great new boxed games as well, have also been excellent.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

It's going to be a knight warden, standard Knight, sanctum imperialis, exclusive decal sheet for loyalist and renegade houses plus rules, dice etc.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

And i'll be getting two of these. Then I will have my five Imperial Knights army. :grin:


LotN


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

Yeah, I was thinking about getting a Knight somewhat soonish (how could I play Skitarii and not get one eventually?), but I'm going to have to grab this. Any idea when it will actually be available? How long does it tend to take from being announced to coming out?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I take for granted that being Canadian often means that you speak English and enough French to get the right plate of food at the restaurant. The picture says 'available 23/04/16' @Tyriks.

It's going to take everything in my power to not just flat out buy two of these and order something fucking gorgeous off Forgeworld to lead them. I swear, I'll only pick one up at most to start.

Promise :laugh:

EDIT: So I was looking at a pic of this release that I didn't bother posting because, well, I didn't think it was worth it. However upon reflection I have some questions for those of you with Knights in your collection:

Are the top mounted weapons (missile pod or autocannons?) both usable out of the one kit? If not and it's the choice between one or the other, this might mean that it comes with two of the newer Knight kit with all weapon options since the older kit did not come with the top of the carapace weapon options.


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

Aw man, that'll be right when I get my tax return, I think. This is way too good to pass up!


----------



## Brother Armiger (Mar 24, 2016)

Someone wanna translate that from French?

Because I already got a knight, but this is a MUCH better deal.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Brother Armiger said:


> Someone wanna translate that from French?


There's really just: available 23/04/16 2 Knights and a Sanctum Imperialis for whatever currency is relevant to your location. The other bit in italics talks about the cards and rulebook that come with the game.

In other news, looks like Renegade means Chaos and there will be full rules for House, Freeblade, and Renegade Knights in the game but not necessarily 40k.


----------



## Relise (Nov 27, 2011)

Going by those photo's it looks like Adeptus Titanicus is going to be re-released :biggrin:

Shame they are knights not titans otherwise we could look forward to Space Marine/Epic coming soon afterwards.....


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

So, that box is a savings of $130.
Normally, 1 Knight Warden is $157, the Paladin is normally $140 and the Basilica Administratum is $33. So $330 total normally.
Now it it has any of the other sprus from the Warden box the value is even better.
Stop putting out so much so fast, my wallet and brushes can't take it.


----------



## Brother Armiger (Mar 24, 2016)

There's some stuff on the GW page.

https://www.games-workshop.com/en-US/2-x-Imperial-Knight-Renegade-ENG

So, for about $400.00 you get about $700.00 worth of stuff. Not bad at all.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

The only thing that I'm dying to know about this release is what specific Knight kits come with it. It only shows the three sprues of the new Knight kit....could it be both those? It says it comes with enough to make one Paladin and one Warden but those are both possible out of the new kit.

I've found someone to split the box with, just a matter of parsing out the details. I've long felt that the massed AP3 of a Knight Crusader was just what my armies needed. He shall be named 'Herd Thinner' :laugh:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice that they made the Chaos Renegade Knight actually _better_ than it's Imperial counterpart; sure, it's another thing that you'll see instead of any _actual Chaos Space Marines_ in a Chaos Space Marines army, but it's a damn fine thing that you can bring a 400pt-ish dude to sit in the backfield and drop four Battle Cannon shots a turn plus whatever carapace mount you bought while being reasonably tough and able to rush up and Stomp on something if he has to.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

The dual weapon option makes sense for a Chaos Knight but not for a Imperial Knight for some weird reason in my mind. Two of the same weapon seems a bit too focused for how rounded Imperial Knights seem to be (in 40k anyway)...though that statement comes from a complete outsider to any fluff surrounding Knights.

I wonder....is being a Renegade without being allied to Chaos a possibility within established canon? I know anything goes in a sci-fi environment just curious as to what's out there on the topic.

Maybe 'Crowd Control'


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Absolutely, a Freeblade who decides that he's got a great big robot suit that can be operated by one person and so decides that he's going to go and protect the innocent, but only if the innocent have money. Starts off as hired protection (i.e. kills vaguely defined 'threats' then extorts the local populace with the threat of stomping them with his giant robot), expands into all kinds of rackets, mounts a huge Thompson on one arm, a gigantic switchblade in the other, and behold, it's the Robot Mafia.


----------



## Brother Armiger (Mar 24, 2016)

ntaw said:


> The only thing that I'm dying to know about this release is what specific Knight kits come with it. It only shows the three sprues of the new Knight kit....could it be both those? It says it comes with enough to make one Paladin and one Warden but those are both possible out of the new kit.
> 
> I've found someone to split the box with, just a matter of parsing out the details. I've long felt that the massed AP3 of a Knight Crusader was just what my armies needed. He shall be named 'Herd Thinner' :laugh:


This is what I should have waited for.

The kits specify what model they come with- so I assume that their individually boxed counterpart would have the same kit? I could be wrong.


----------

